# Looking for ProStaff



## gloryriver (Sep 8, 2015)

https://riverkinginc.com/
Checkout the website 
You can email at [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

This should get good fast lol


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

cody&ryand said:


> This should get good fast lol


Is the link safe to click? Lol


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I clicked it but thats not really what i am talking about just all the prostaff drama/professional pro staff fishermen/wannabes


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Joey will be in it to win it!!! hahaha

Free white costas as a member?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

can I be a 'Pro Staff"? what is that, really?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Can’t be any worse than the Matrix googans...

Those dudes will sell their souls for a bag of free plastics and a hat.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What is "apparel for Bass?" - Guessing its either little clothes for fish or that snazzy stuff Jason wears while working on those private pond "dinks", (grin) either way - no


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When did catfish guides start being a thing? When I grew up, paying for catfishing, meant going to a pay pond. Take a bare hook and some floating dog food.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Taco Bell doesn't charge me for the sauce, so I'm basically pro staff.


----------

